# كيف تقرأ الميره او القامه



## صقر العايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

كيفية العمل على الميزان 
أحب ان اشرح كيفية العمل على الميزان 
بأسهل الطرق 
في البدايه 
على المساح نصب الجهاز (اللفل) بشكل متوازن وصحيح 
ثانيا على المساح تعلم قراءة القامه بشكل صحيح ودقيق وهو الاهم (في المرفقات شرح وافي لقراءة الميره )


----------



## hosh123 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى صقر 
جزاك الله خيرا بس يا ليتك تعمل للملف حفظ على إصدار قديم لأن عندى أوتوكاد 2008 ولم يفتح الملف معى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس صقر ...
ولأخى العزيز فى المرفقات الملف باصدار أقل ولمزيد من الاطلاع حول الميزان يمكنك الاطلاع على محاضرات الدكتور سعيد المغربى فيما يختص بالميزاتية وستجد شرح بالفيديو أكثر من رائع ...
وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع .

*_


----------



## صقر العايد (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اتأسف من الاخوه جميعا لاني حفظت الملف بأصدار جديد من الاوتوكاد واشكر اخي المهندس الصامت 
على تصحيح الغلط 
واتمنى منك يا أخي ان تزودنا برابط محاضرات الدكتور سعيد المغربي فيما يختص بالميزانيه


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر لهذا الشرح لكني لا أتفق مع طريقة قراءة أو كتابة المناسيب بالأمتار 
يفضل قراءتها و كتابتها بالملم حصرا منعا للخطأ, فالقراءة 1.093 م مثلا يستحسن قراءتها و كتابتها بالملم لتصبح 1093 ملم


----------

